# franchi i-12



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i looking at a franchi i-12 and i'm wondering how the compair to a beretta a390


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have an older 390 and IMHO its one of the best guns I have shot. Light weight, great range, recoil is lower then the 1187s we have. I use to shoot it for geese but I have a 10 gage now so I shoot it at upland and ducks. Deadly gun for ducks. I shoot 2 3/4 HV bb, 1, and 2 for ducks with it and for the past few years my cripple and loss rate has gone way down. The biggest thing I like about the 390 I have is the light weight and quick to the shoulder. I see that they have done very little changes to the 390 over the years since I got mine some 15 or so years ago. I have not have any trouble with it.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ya my dad have a a390 and he's only had trouble with it once. the spring that goes into the stock rusted causing it not to cycle. i not the a390 is a good gun tho


----------

